# Noir Nail Trend



## michal_cohen (Nov 21, 2006)

Remember Chanelâ€™s Vamp â€“ circa 1994? Meet the reincarnated polish (if you can find it) - *Chanelâ€™s Black Satin.*







The *black polish* was released in July and has been more scarce than a ChloÃ© Paddington bag. Black nails are no longer reserved for the doomy goth gals, this new black is shinier and more *complex with undertones of purple, silver or red*. Itâ€™s super glam and even corporate babes are wearing it to the office. How hot is it?â€¦Sarah Michelle Gellar swiped someone elseâ€™s bottle during NY fashion week. Nice going Buffy!

â€¦The average price on eBay is triple the retail price.

â€¦Hundreds of names on waiting lists, and now salivating as Beauty Addict busts out that there is finally a new shipment hitting stores this week.

*



Canâ€™t wait?* The New York Times shares some *black nail polish alternatives*:

- OPI Lincoln Park After Dark

- OPI Black Onyx

- Shu Uemura ME083 (a gun-metal black)-* Mac Nocturnelle *(pure creamy black)

- Essie Wicked

*Bonus!* The end of summer always means the end of my healthy long nails. Thank goodness the shade de semaine actually looks best on *shorter, squared nails.* And hereâ€™s a tip from Glamour: Devise an anti-chip strategy. Use ridge filler as a base to stop bleeding; keep polish off your cuticles and refresh your topcoat every third day.

*Spring Trend Alert:* Chanel is creating a black with blue marine tones for Spring 2007.

Image [source]

Evan Agostini/Getty Images

source: the it lists


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

I need black nail polish now!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I luv the look!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 21, 2006)

i remember using black nail polish when i was in middle school.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Nov 21, 2006)

i was so tempted to buy the essie or opi equivalent at trade secret.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 21, 2006)

right now im really into dark reds. thanks for posting!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks for posting!


----------



## lynnda (Nov 24, 2006)

I saw some pretty ones in Wal Mart today for 3 or 4 bucks!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

i love black nail polish


----------

